# This one could be better



## jwicks (Jul 9, 2008)

I have the 35900G (1.75HP with granite top) which I bought last July.

I had a similar problem with the insert and was also told it was being redesigned. After a few e-mails they eventually sent me a zero clearance insert (made by Leecraft) which has worked fine. I've never received a replacement insert, but I always use the zero clearance one or the shop made dado one. I bought a Leecraft dado insert but haven't used it yet.

I also had to adjust the riving knife to blade alignment, miter slot to blade alignment, and 45/90 stops. This was initially a pain but once I adjusted them I haven't had to adjust since. As for the 45/90 stops, I use the Wixey angle gauge anyways and don't rely on the stops.

I replaced the riving knife and blade guard with a Shark Guard after providing measurements and photos to Lee. That works nicely as its easy to add/remove the guard, and gets basically all of the above table dust.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

good reveiw to bad about your touble.


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

This is a big disappointment. I have a SC cabinet saw with a steel top and it is great. I am sorry to hear their quality has slipped. I had some problems with my switch and they were very responsive so I would continue to press their customer relations folks until you are satisfied with the product.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a well written review. It is a bummer to hear about the problems that you are having with the saw. One of the selling points with any tool, for me at least, is how customer service and technical support respond. Sounds like you should have had better support than you received.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

Granite is as bad luck as walking under a ladder I dont like it at all now there are some better things about granite then cast iron but its has to many problems over time


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice review, sorry to hear this experience with SC… I was in the market for a saw, and after speaking to SC I got that feeling about them, and ended up shying away from their product and choosing a different brand. as far as setting up out of the box - I did the same (well, I did take my top off which would void any previous alignments) but I dont think thats a bad thing - it's actually good that you get more familiar with the saw and it's tunning right off the bat - makes it easier to do now when things are still in assembly, and you have the manual in front of you than later down the road when you're in the middle of a project and have to stop and go back to square one… no biggy.

*kosta*- you keep stating that granite is such a horrible thing with so many problems - thats the 3rd time I see it - but you never explain or detail what you're talking about ?!? do you have any bad experience with granite? any personal issues with it? any facts? related links? I'm curious….


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the review, I was seriously considering a S/C cabinet saw (Found a heck of a deal on one) But like Purplev has already said…I just had a feeling. Two different tool distributors told me they feared S/C was going under and was dropping the S/C line (One was my local Woodcraft store) and the other one who was dropping them said he had hell getting them to back their warranty on their mini lathes, So I went another direction.

Sorry for all the troubles you are having and hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Great review…makes me think twice about wanting a SC saw…


----------



## woodfly (Mar 26, 2009)

This is why I think this forum is so valuable. If we can share our individual experiences then just maybe it will help the next guy make a more informed decision. We all work awfully hard for our money and when we decide to pull the trigger and purchase a product (especially a big ticket item) then at the very least we should expect the companies to stand behind their products. I know it is only one persons opinion, but when you can see a "trend" in those opionons then there is probably something of substance there to base your next purchasing decision on.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the review…you just made me happier about my *JET* purchase ! : )


----------



## jwicks (Jul 9, 2008)

Just wanted to add to what I wrote above, since I've actually been very happy with my Steel City saw.

I've had very good luck with their customer service, when you call a real person answers who knows the saw and often you'll even be placed in contact with Jim or Scott Box who I believe own the company. The insert that comes with the saw is definitely a problem but that is easily corrected with the Leecraft insert (was only a little annoying since I bought the saw so early that the Leecraft inserts were not available).

After the initial adjustments to the saw that I mentioned above, I've had no issues and really like how the saw performs. I'm also glad I bought the granite, no issues there either, but obviously not for everyone. The only thing I'd change is I wish I'd bought the 50" rails.


----------



## woodfly (Mar 26, 2009)

jwicks-I found it interesting that even back in July when you bought your saw, they were "redesigning" the insert and apparently still haven't gotten it right. I do have one question for you since you have esentially the same saw; Do you get a lot of vibration when you tilt the blade to 45 degrees? For that matter does anyone get a lot of vibration at 45 on any saw like SC told me? This is my first real saw and honestly I do not have anything to compare it to. All I know is that if I have anything setting on my extension table, it WILL be on the floor. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Woodfly …..NO vibration on my JET cabinet saw …..I don't see how they could describe it as "normal"


----------



## jwicks (Jul 9, 2008)

Woodfly, yeah I'm surprised to hear that they haven't corrected the insert yet. I've never noticed vibration at 45.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

woodfly, I have the Ridgid granite saw - very similar but only 1.5HP motor only so maybe that makes a difference- but I get 0 vibrations on 45 degree bevel cuts.

what I've noticed about SC is that it always seems like they are chasing after their tails… redesigning things forever…. website updates with long delays… marketing machines that they have never seen before (35920 was at the store, before it ever arrived at SC headquarters… they have yet to see it - but the customer could have…. - I did). just a bit finicky… I know they are doing the best they can, but their choices seem a bit unusual to me.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Woodfly, too bad about the short comings. A thoughtful and well written review. I purchased and reviewed in Jan the same saw except I have the cast iron top. Vibration?, I have little to none at any angle setting. Nothing on the saw moves when the blade is running. My insert only needed one or two layers of tape at the back corner to lock it nicely. Once the recessed allens were leveled it has been solid and smooth. The mobil base is useless. Shimed mine down to the floor too. May take it out soon but I may build in some boxes and drawers to stiffen the left side and give me somewhere to put accessories. I have not had a need for customer service from headquarters yet. The tech department was very helpful up front (prior to purchase), we'll see if it holds true later. Hopefully I won't need them.
I have to admit, I've been quite pleased with the saw and the two speed 14 inch SC bandsaw I picked up at the same time.
Hope it all works out for you. The only thing I can think of to check for vibration would be all the mounting bolts at maximum angle settings. Also, check the wear plates and set screws on the dovetail ways. One may be out or never guaged. If the wing mounting bolt wasn't threaded right who knows if the way bolts were either.
I must have got lucky because the riving knife alighnment and function are good. The locking finger nut is tight but I may replace that with a star nut or something similar.
Well, best of luck, BTKS


----------



## pickles (Jan 20, 2009)

i have this saw and only issue i have is vibration, so much some times that the paddle on the on/off switch rattles and shuts the saw off while i'm using it. The on/off switch feels cheap compared to the rest of the saw. Otherwise no problems.


----------



## pickles (Jan 20, 2009)

Btw, I love the granite! I've found that it also makes a great surface to sharpen chisels with water and wet/dry sandpaper. I bang it all the time with very large boards with no ill effect.


----------



## woodfly (Mar 26, 2009)

pickles-Is your vibration issue regardless of tilt angle? Have you asked SC customer service about your vibration problem? I'm wondering if they would tell you that it was *normal* like they did me. I just don't understand why one saw will vibrate and someone elses won't. As BTKS suggests above, I will have to do some more investigating as it appears I'm on my own as far as SC is concerned. Any other suggestions as to cause would be appreciated.


----------



## pickles (Jan 20, 2009)

the vibration occurs at any angle, in fact i've only cut a bevel a few times. My old Delta contractor saw cut bevels very poorly, so i got accustomed to using my jointer to sneak up on the bevel i needed. This saw cuts a bevel beautifully but still vibrates. I didn't calll SC.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i havent been in the market for a table saw since i bought my delta 13 years ago…..ive had zero trouble…never a vibriation and ive never needed to call for service…i dont know why maybe you guys dont consider a delta saw…but the steel city sounds like to many problems that when you buy a good saw…you should not have….powermatic is another great saw…...good luck with steel city…just think of the time you spend dealing with them you could have been wood working…...sorry you guys are having problems…grizzman


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Maybe SC is waiting for one of their saws to vibrate apart and hurt someone before they correct the problem.Maybe their Techs aren't smart enough to diagnose and correct the problem. I personally would stay on their case until they sent someone to check out your vibration. Whoever sold you the saw should confirm that there is a problem and get their factory rep out to your house without delay . I once had a vibration problem with a contractors saw , and it ended up being the drive belt. My friend had problems with the factory pulleys being out of round and causing vibration on his Delta. How many belts are on your saw ? Try loosening and readjusting them for the hell of it .


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Dusty 56 may be on the track. Pulley allignment, bearings or pulley roundness could be the culprit. Probably not round if the vib is worse in one allignment than another, that would push me toward a bearing being bad.
Good luck, BTKS


----------



## woodfly (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm thinking of taking the belt off the motor pully and runing just the motor to see if there is any noticable vibration from the motor alone. Does anyone know if that is OK to do or will I damage the motor if I run it without the load of the belt?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thats ok to do, I'm surprised you haven't done that already. but that will give you the idea whether vibration has to do with belt/pully/arbor side of the equation, or if it's on the motor side/mount


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

Thanx woodfly for putting this out. I've recently got my Rigid TS 3650 and if I had encountered the kind of problems you mentioned. I think well before I hit issue #3, I'd have returned the TS to HD (it was just $499). The factory settings (90, 45 etc) were dead on and I simply couldn't afford the time you had had to troubleshoot, experiment, fix, call the CS, etc. When I read that the customer service was kinda giving you lip service, I told myself I wouldn't want to do anything with the Steel City and you're right about warranty concerns. Let's hope you don't have call them on that… Where is the T/S made? I suppose it was imported from China or Taiwan. It's the responsibility of the importer (Steel City) to ensure their product quality. Mine was from Taiwan but Rigid has done a great job in ensuring quality. Based on your review, my $499 TS would perform better than yours in terms of the nickle test and Rigid's mobile base is second to none for sure.

Thanks again for sharing .. if more users tell us how good or bad a company may be, they all will perform better.


----------



## woodfly (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't know where it was built, off shore certainly, but one thing I do know, is that Customer Service is here in the states so there is no excuse for the lousy way it has been handeled. They are the ones who have dropped the ball and have chosen to compromise their company and their products' reputation, and with a crummy reputation how long can a company remain in business?
OK, time to move on. I will udpate if anything changes or if I resolve any of the issues.
Thanks for all your input LJs.


----------



## jerryz (Jun 4, 2009)

I would like to offer my 2 cents on the "Granite Issue" it is undenaibly the most stable material on earth after all it was formed a couple of million years ago, and that is why when you need the utmost stability it is the material of choice in machinery of extreme precision.
However it is also true that said machinery in my experience uses slabs of Granite that require forklifts and overhead cranes to move.
My concern of using a granite top on a table saw is that the ones I have seed are hardly thicker that 2" at most. Granite is fragile is the sense that it is intrinsecally hard and therefore it is a bit on the brittle side, you don't want to bang it, OK you can, but don't complain when it cracks, and it will eventually. True now days with miracle glues it can be repaired, however the precision you had, has gone out the window.
The most delicate areas are those 90 deg areas, the miter slots, the joint were the extensions meet and the borders of the table, they are very easy to chip precisely because the material is brittle.
Soo I am building furniture, do I need sub-millimeter surface precision??? I don't think so. The only advantage I see for the Granite is it's apparent lack of maintenance and yet if you want to have a slick surface and I believe the consensus on that one is pretty clear, then you should still wax your granite surface.
Unless you don't use your Table saw enough and a granite top won't rust.

On the Mobile Base issue. Thankfully I had read this review and therefore went looking for something more substantial.
See I have a Craftsman 22124 with Cast iron top a clone of the SC and I need to be able to move the TS in my very restricted garage space.
Therefore I purchased a General International Model 50-030 Universal mobile Base.
It is a bit of an overkill since it is rated up to 900lbs. but includes the extension table wheels.
But I am very pleased with it. It is sturdy and well made. Wasn't cheap mind you, $179 at WoodCraft.
Well worth it however. There is the link to that base in case someone wants to have a look at it.
http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=834087&FamilyID=20995
Just my humble opinion, you don't have to agree with it, we can all agree on something let's concentrate on that haha.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2008)

I appreciate your review on this saw. I was thinking about purchasing one and have decided that it's too much risk, especially since I'd be using it 6 hours a day. Little problems become big problems when you make your living on it.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you for the review. The SC granite saw WAS as the top of my short list, but now I will have to reconsider. The granite was an attraction for me as I live in a high humidity climate and it is a constant battle to keep the rust of all of my metal tool tops.


----------

